# Round 2: Battle for the Bionic [Dev Giveaway]



## birdman

*Who should win the Droid Bionic?*​
RevNumbers 51349.57%Framework4352250.43%


----------



## birdman

With an amazing amount of votes in our last poll, two people tied for first place: RevNumbers and Framework43.

This will be the final battle for the Bionic.

Rules:
No registering twice to vote twice..we will hunt you down and find you, your family will never hear from you again. The disrespect brought from this will cause the oceans to turn to blood and the skies to rain down fire.

Other than that....let me say

ROUND 2.....FIGHT!

Poll will close at Noon PST tommorrow [October 11th]


----------



## Adrynalyne

October 12th.


----------



## b16

Trololol


----------



## bigmook

Revnumbers

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## birdman

Adrynalyne said:


> October 12th.


the field of battle knows no time. (and my days are all jacked up)


----------



## trsohmers

If this ends in a tie, we seriously need to have the first ever Rootzwiki death match.

But anyways, both developers are great and I wish them both luck... the results of the first poll have shown we have an amazing community, and that both of these developers deserve these devices.


----------



## KatsumeBlisk

I feel bad voting. I did because it's only right, but both equally deserve it. Maybe we has a community can get a fund together to buy the runner up one? I think that'd be awesome if we can pull together.


----------



## Deodexed

DAMN I hate waiting another day!


----------



## Adrynalyne

If this ends up in a tie, I say there be a standoff. Both march 5 paces, turn, and chuck their cellphone at each other. The one without a concussion wins.


----------



## birdman

KatsumeBlisk said:


> I feel bad voting. I did because it's only right, but both equally deserve it. Maybe we has a community can get a fund together to buy the runner up one? I think that'd be awesome if we can pull together.


That would be awesome...anyone else interested in donating to the runner up to get them one as well?


----------



## idefiler6

Adrynalyne said:


> If this ends up in a tie, I say there be a standoff. Both march 5 paces, turn, and chuck their cellphone at each other. The one without a concussion wins.


Add a stipulation that the phone needs to survive!


----------



## irishmyles003

May the best dev win!


----------



## kast

framework


----------



## Adrynalyne

idefiler6 said:


> Add a stipulation that the phone needs to survive!


Its already going to be a huge challenge for them to be accurate at throwing it!


----------



## Deodexed

birdman said:


> With an amazing amount of votes in our last poll, two people tied for first place: RevNumbers and Framework43.
> 
> This will be the final battle for the Bionic.
> 
> Rules:
> No registering twice to vote twice..we will hunt you down and find you, your family will never hear from you again. The disrespect brought from this will cause the oceans to turn to blood and the skies to rain down fire.
> 
> Other than that....let me say
> 
> ROUND 2.....FIGHT!
> 
> Poll will close at Noon PST tommorrow [October 11th]


Birdman, I think it would be helpful to have the Dev's experiene posted on the 1st post. Maybe you can have them send you something and then you can post it? Just a thought!


----------



## yoyoche

Round 2 in the battle for supremacy begins. Join the fight the battle has just begun. Vote Rev or Die trying!

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?7634-Round-2-Battle-for-the-Bionic-Dev-Giveaway


----------



## Redflea

I'll donate for the runner up...these guys probably both deserve the love.


----------



## ExodusC

Redflea said:


> I'll donate for the runner up...these guys probably both deserve the love.


We had over 400 voters on either side... If each person donated $1 we could easily have another Bionic for the runner up.

I did cast my vote for RevNumbers though.


----------



## dadsterflip

Adrynalyne said:


> If this ends up in a tie, I say there be a standoff. Both march 5 paces, turn, and chuck their cellphone at each other. The one without a concussion wins.


Man I'd pay to see that and all proceeds go to the runner up. Win win

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## wildstang83

Or you could just give the Bionic to me?


----------



## davidjr621

KatsumeBlisk said:


> I feel bad voting. I did because it's only right, but both equally deserve it. Maybe we has a community can get a fund together to buy the runner up one? I think that'd be awesome if we can pull together.


Great idea! Totally agree!


----------



## b16

If you want to see the runner up get a phone, go pick up a supporting members package.


----------



## MasterTM

wildstang83 said:


> Or you could just give the Bionic to me?


trolololol?


----------



## wildstang83

MasterTM said:


> trolololol?


Hey gotta giver' a try right? lol


----------



## JDely31

RevNumbers


----------



## leeech

Framework


----------



## frankydroid

Can we get links to their work?


----------



## r2doesinc

tits or gtfo


----------



## Iceman0803

My vote is cast. Good luck to both of you!! :grin2:


----------



## yoyoche

b16 said:


> If you want to see the runner up get a phone, go pick up a supporting members package.


 http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?1372-Site-Supporters-T-Shirts-and-Stickers


----------



## frankydroid

frankydroid said:


> Can we get links to their work?


Or anything rly, it'd be great not to have to discover everything they've worked on / contributed to across every site.

Maybe a couple sentence development bio? That way it's a better informed decision made by the voters, especially since it's open to all members.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## kshen1

Adrynalyne said:


> If this ends up in a tie, I say there be a standoff. Both march 5 paces, turn, and chuck their cellphone at each other. The one without a concussion wins.


I literally just f'ing cracked up...GG


----------



## RevNumbers

Here's a quick run-down of what I've worked on 
Basically all my work has been here on rootzwiki

I'm an official maintainer of the D2 and D2G CyanogenMod ports (currently froyo kernel based).
I do unofficial builds for D2/D2G and DX CyanogenMod for the gingerbread kernel and will be merging them into the official branches (once cvpcs merges the DX).

I'm also a member of Team Liquid (LiquidSmoothRoms) and HeXen (though the new HeXen hasn't had a release yet)

and I've worked with some other developers to help kill some bugs with their Roms.

Hope that gives you a better idea of who I am and what I do. Thank you for those who have voted for me, and for those who will be 

Rev


----------



## BrutalSauce

b16 said:


> If you want to see the runner up get a phone, go pick up a supporting members package.


But i already did... does that mean i can have another vote for revNumbers. :_con:


----------



## yoyoche

"b16 said:


> If you want to see the runner up get a phone, go pick up a supporting members package.


 http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?1372-Site-Supporters-T-Shirts-and-Stickers

I have donated again to help the people that help me. Love this site!


----------



## JRJ442

Both of these guys deserve it. But I'd really love to see CM7 or Liquid on my Bionic = )


----------



## smacinskyjr

Go Rev Go


----------



## smacinskyjr

RevNumbers said:


> Here's a quick run-down of what I've worked on
> Basically all my work has been here on rootzwiki
> 
> I'm an official maintainer of the D2 and D2G CyanogenMod ports (currently froyo kernel based).
> I do unofficial builds for D2/D2G and DX CyanogenMod for the gingerbread kernel and will be merging them into the official branches (once cvpcs merges the DX).
> 
> I'm also a member of Team Liquid (LiquidSmoothRoms) and HeXen (though the new HeXen hasn't had a release yet)
> 
> and I've worked with some other developers to help kill some bugs with their Roms.
> 
> Hope that gives you a better idea of who I am and what I do. Thank you for those who have voted for me, and for those who will be
> 
> Rev


You are welcome Sir.


----------



## shboot

smacinskyjr said:


> You are welcome Sir.


Hope Rev gets it!!!


----------



## Adrynalyne

r2doesinc said:


> tits or gtfo












Oh...you want theirs? Mah bad.


----------



## dfskevinohyeah

framework for MIUI!


----------



## MoodMuzik

dfskevinohyeah said:


> framework for MIUI!


You need CM7 for that.. *coughrevnumberscough*


----------



## Adrynalyne

MoodMuzik said:


> You need CM7 for that.. *coughrevnumberscough*


Technically, MIUI can be semi ported to any rom, and completely to any aosp rom, not just cm7.


----------



## bigdog357

id be willing to help with the donate to the runner up,i put my vote in for DXC,but all these DEVS deserve to win,just for what they do for us all,and if we all pulled together we could get the runner up a phone as well,so ya im in.


----------



## neowiz73

honestly both devs deserve one considering Revnumbers does a lot of work with CM7 as well as Framework43 with CM7 and MIUI. considering MIUI is built on CM7 this is all relative and both devs will need and deserve one. but my vote is for framework.


----------



## Firedrake1

Wooo! Go Rev!!!


----------



## neowiz73

birdman said:


> That would be awesome...anyone else interested in donating to the runner up to get them one as well?


 I think this should truly happen if we want good development on the droid bionic. i'm in to help, i'll just donate a 10 spot to whoever loses.


----------



## scribbly1

neowiz73 said:


> I think this should truly happen if we want good development on the droid bionic. i'm in to help, i'll just donate a 10 spot to whoever loses.


I too would donate


----------



## xformulax

If rev ends up being the runner up, i'll donate so he can get a galaxy nexus :grin3:


----------



## ENG618

My vote go's to revnubers!!


----------



## lilstevie

My vote is that we resolve ties the way they should be, with a good old fashioned game of death ball


----------



## JBirdVegas

Round 2 vote placed for RevNumbers

He has earned some love from the community

Good luck buddy


----------



## Gall0wz

neowiz73 said:


> I think this should truly happen if we want good development on the droid bionic. i'm in to help, i'll just donate a 10 spot to whoever loses.


Aye I will donate to losing party as well. GO GO GO DEVELOPERS!!!!


----------



## Welfarebob

Voted for rev


----------



## jasonpantuliano

Personally I want them both to have one. I'm voting framework for now but also will donate 50$ on Friday to the loser.


----------



## yoyoche

"Here's a quick run-down of what I've worked on 
Basically all my work has been here on rootzwiki

I'm an official maintainer of the D2 and D2G CyanogenMod ports (currently froyo kernel based).
I do unofficial builds for D2/D2G and DX CyanogenMod for the gingerbread kernel and will be merging them into the official branches (once cvpcs merges the DX).

I'm also a member of Team Liquid (LiquidSmoothRoms) and HeXen (though the new HeXen hasn't had a release yet)

and I've worked with some other developers to help kill some bugs with their Roms.

Hope that gives you a better idea of who I am and what I do. Thank you for those who have voted for me, and for those who will be 

Rev"

Round 2 in the battle for supremacy begins. Join the fight the battle has just begun. Vote Rev or Die trying!

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?7634-Round-2-Battle-for-the-Bionic-Dev-Giveaway

Quote Originally Posted by b16 View Post
If you want to see the runner up get a phone, go pick up a supporting members package.

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?1372-Site-Supporters-T-Shirts-and-Stickers


----------



## scififan2715

Vote Revnumbers!


----------



## ximbecile

I'm in for $20 to get the 2nd one


----------



## modisch

RevNumbers is a great dev. He is an essential part of cm7 support for 2nd-init ROMs (along with folks like cvpcs). Without Rev (or someone equally skilled and committed), these great Motorola phones would be in worse shape.

I have a Droid X. I started with blur-based ROMs like Liberty until 2nd-init came along. Finally, cm7! I jumped on the wagon and this forum then. And I eventually discovered Rev's unofficial builds. Here was a dev providing Droid X-specific support, adding features the community wanted, responding to users, building a dialogue with people to work out the bugs and kinks. I have proudly run his nightlies ever since, through Froyo and gingerbread.

I know that he has done a lot for my phone, which I am on constantly (I'm disabled and on my bad days spend a lot of time in bed and in pain). My Droid keeps me entertained, distracted, and connected. And RevNumbers makes my Droid better.

Thanks, RevNumbers. And thanks RootzWiki. And I hope this phone goes to Rev... I would love to see his work rewarded and recognized.

Cheers,

-m

{ droidX «» cm4dx-gb «» tapatalk }


----------



## Mavrick987

Looks like another barn burner in the voting! Keep it up!! Tomorrow we will have a decisive winner!! (fingers crossed)


----------



## r2doesinc

Ok, I see lots of "cm7 ftw" type comments. I thought my post in the other thread would be enough, but maybe it should be said again.

AOSP/MIUI will not come to this phone anytime in the foreseeable future. Let me break it down like this.

Remember on the Evo back before shinzul and toast got wimax working? We are kinda in the same position again. Here we are, faced with devices that contain a totally new form of data. One that isn't available in the aosp repos. One that we have no reference code for. One that the code is different for on each lte device.

Your first question is probably, "Well they did it on the Thunderbolt, why not the Bionic?" Fair question, and seeing as we got aosp and lte on that device witgout the help of cm, I think I'm in a position to answer it. The thunderbolt runs a qualcomm chip, unlike the charge and the bionic. Qulacomm has this nifty little site called Code Aurora Forums. CAF is where all the lte code came from. Sorry to burst anyone's bubble, but neither slayher nor xoomdev wrote 99% of the lte code. The difficult part with the bolt was making it all work with our existing rom code.

This code WILL NOT work on non qualcomm devices, I would hope that goes without saying.

So where's that leave us you ask? SOL. Or shit out of luck for those of you who don't know l33t sp3ak.

Remember my comment about wimax and team w1n? Those guys literally wrote the wimax code FROM SCRATCH. And it took FOREVER. The evo just got wimax on aosp months ago, and how long was the device out for?

What's this all actually mean you ask? It means don't expect with one of these guys to bring miui or cm7 or anything non blur based to this device. Not that I think either of these guys arent amazing devs, they both are. No disrespect to either one, but I think even they would agree that they aren't up to the challange of writing lte literally from nothing.

Also, one more thing on the wimax-evo/lte-bionic comparison. Yea, before the evo got wimax, it still had 3g and was a perfectly functional Rom. In this case its going to be a little different.

DISCLAIMER
The follow statements are the only thing in this post I ccannot 100% back up. I'm 99% of their correctness, but could be wrong.

With my experience with lte, its all or nothing. You don't get working 3g and no 4g. You get it all or you get basically an ipodtouch. Nothing but wifi.
Now, someone did mention that the bionic has seperate radios, unlike the bolt. They used this as an argument that 3g can be fixed before 4g is made to work. My argument against that is to look at the current cm7 build for the bionic. No data. No 3g. Data is RARELY an obstacle for aosp on devices. Usually only when something weird is going on, like what Samsung does, or where lte is involved.

Again, I could be wrong. But I doubt it.

Tldr : Quit expecting aosp on this device. And if you ***** out whoever wins for not getting aosp booted, I will personally print out this post, find you and shove it down your throat.


----------



## TheSequel

modisch said:


> RevNumbers is a great dev. He is an essential part of cm7 support for 2nd-init ROMs (along with folks like cvpcs). Without Rev (or someone equally skilled and committed), these great Motorola phones would be in worse shape.
> 
> I have a Droid X. I started with blur-based ROMs like Liberty until 2nd-init came along. Finally, cm7! I jumped on the wagon and this forum then. And I eventually discovered Rev's unofficial builds. Here was a dev providing Droid X-specific support, adding features the community wanted, responding to users, building a dialogue with people to work out the bugs and kinks. I have proudly run his nightlies ever since, through Froyo and gingerbread.
> 
> I know that he has done a lot for my phone, which I am on constantly (I'm disabled and on my bad days spend a lot of time in bed and in pain). My Droid keeps me entertained, distracted, and connected. And RevNumbers makes my Droid better.
> 
> Thanks, RevNumbers. And thanks RootzWiki. And I hope this phone goes to Rev... I would love to see his work rewarded and recognized.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> -m
> 
> { droidX «» cm4dx-gb «» tapatalk }


What he said.


----------



## moonrakerone

Just goes to show...every vote counts. Had i decided not to vote rev because "someone else will do it for me" he woulda lost. FIGHT!


----------



## RXgyrl0929

Good luck guys...and may the best DEV win!! You know who you are...lol


----------



## anrichardson

This is more exciting then the presidential race.


----------



## eraursls1984

r2doesinc said:


> Ok, I see lots of "cm7 ftw" type comments. I thought my post in the other thread would be enough, but maybe it should be said again.
> 
> AOSP/MIUI will not come to this phone anytime in the foreseeable future. Let me break it down like this.


By the time ASOP comes to this phone most of us (root users) will be on different phones.


----------



## idefiler6

r2doesinc said:


> Ok, I see lots of "cm7 ftw" type comments. I thought my post in the other thread would be enough, but maybe it should be said again.
> 
> AOSP/MIUI will not come to this phone anytime in the foreseeable future. Let me break it down like this.
> 
> Remember on the Evo back before shinzul and toast got wimax working? We are kinda in the same position again. Here we are, faced with devices that contain a totally new form of data. One that isn't available in the aosp repos. One that we have no reference code for. One that the code is different for on each lte device.
> 
> Your first question is probably, "Well they did it on the Thunderbolt, why not the Bionic?" Fair question, and seeing as we got aosp and lte on that device witgout the help of cm, I think I'm in a position to answer it. The thunderbolt runs a qualcomm chip, unlike the charge and the bionic. Qulacomm has this nifty little site called Code Aurora Forums. CAF is where all the lte code came from. Sorry to burst anyone's bubble, but neither slayher nor xoomdev wrote 99% of the lte code. The difficult part with the bolt was making it all work with our existing rom code.
> 
> This code WILL NOT work on non qualcomm devices, I would hope that goes without saying.
> 
> So where's that leave us you ask? SOL. Or shit out of luck for those of you who don't know l33t sp3ak.
> 
> Remember my comment about wimax and team w1n? Those guys literally wrote the wimax code FROM SCRATCH. And it took FOREVER. The evo just got wimax on aosp months ago, and how long was the device out for?
> 
> What's this all actually mean you ask? It means don't expect with one of these guys to bring miui or cm7 or anything non blur based to this device. Not that I think either of these guys arent amazing devs, they both are. No disrespect to either one, but I think even they would agree that they aren't up to the challange of writing lte literally from nothing.
> 
> Also, one more thing on the wimax-evo/lte-bionic comparison. Yea, before the evo got wimax, it still had 3g and was a perfectly functional Rom. In this case its going to be a little different.
> 
> DISCLAIMER
> The follow statements are the only thing in this post I ccannot 100% back up. I'm 99% of their correctness, but could be wrong.
> 
> With my experience with lte, its all or nothing. You don't get working 3g and no 4g. You get it all or you get basically an ipodtouch. Nothing but wifi.
> Now, someone did mention that the bionic has seperate radios, unlike the bolt. They used this as an argument that 3g can be fixed before 4g is made to work. My argument against that is to look at the current cm7 build for the bionic. No data. No 3g. Data is RARELY an obstacle for aosp on devices. Usually only when something weird is going on, like what Samsung does, or where lte is involved.
> 
> Again, I could be wrong. But I doubt it.
> 
> Tldr : Quit expecting aosp on this device. And if you ***** out whoever wins for not getting aosp booted, I will personally print out this post, find you and shove it down your throat.


I guess we'll just have to accept that some people on the site are nubs. For the majority, nothing you say will make a damn of a difference. Thanks for posting though.


----------



## anrichardson

"r2doesinc said:


> Ok, I see lots of "cm7 ftw" type comments. I thought my post in the other thread would be enough, but maybe it should be said again.
> 
> AOSP/MIUI will not come to this phone anytime in the foreseeable future. Let me break it down like this.
> 
> Remember on the Evo back before shinzul and toast got wimax working? We are kinda in the same position again. Here we are, faced with devices that contain a totally new form of data. One that isn't available in the aosp repos. One that we have no reference code for. One that the code is different for on each lte device.
> 
> Your first question is probably, "Well they did it on the Thunderbolt, why not the Bionic?" Fair question, and seeing as we got aosp and lte on that device witgout the help of cm, I think I'm in a position to answer it. The thunderbolt runs a qualcomm chip, unlike the charge and the bionic. Qulacomm has this nifty little site called Code Aurora Forums. CAF is where all the lte code came from. Sorry to burst anyone's bubble, but neither slayher nor xoomdev wrote 99% of the lte code. The difficult part with the bolt was making it all work with our existing rom code.
> 
> This code WILL NOT work on non qualcomm devices, I would hope that goes without saying.
> 
> So where's that leave us you ask? SOL. Or shit out of luck for those of you who don't know l33t sp3ak.
> 
> Remember my comment about wimax and team w1n? Those guys literally wrote the wimax code FROM SCRATCH. And it took FOREVER. The evo just got wimax on aosp months ago, and how long was the device out for?
> 
> What's this all actually mean you ask? It means don't expect with one of these guys to bring miui or cm7 or anything non blur based to this device. Not that I think either of these guys arent amazing devs, they both are. No disrespect to either one, but I think even they would agree that they aren't up to the challange of writing lte literally from nothing.
> 
> Also, one more thing on the wimax-evo/lte-bionic comparison. Yea, before the evo got wimax, it still had 3g and was a perfectly functional Rom. In this case its going to be a little different.
> 
> DISCLAIMER
> The follow statements are the only thing in this post I ccannot 100% back up. I'm 99% of their correctness, but could be wrong.
> 
> With my experience with lte, its all or nothing. You don't get working 3g and no 4g. You get it all or you get basically an ipodtouch. Nothing but wifi.
> Now, someone did mention that the bionic has seperate radios, unlike the bolt. They used this as an argument that 3g can be fixed before 4g is made to work. My argument against that is to look at the current cm7 build for the bionic. No data. No 3g. Data is RARELY an obstacle for aosp on devices. Usually only when something weird is going on, like what Samsung does, or where lte is involved.
> 
> Again, I could be wrong. But I doubt it.
> 
> Tldr : Quit expecting aosp on this device. And if you ***** out whoever wins for not getting aosp booted, I will personally print out this post, find you and shove it down your throat.


I respect your info, but my vote is just for who I think deserves it. Not whether or not they can put AOSP on it. I think Team Liberty did a fantastic job on the DX and can't wait for the latest build.


----------



## r2doesinc

both devs deserve it, im just trying ot put this in perspective. when i won the charge, people expected that i would get aosp on it and the *****ed me out pretty hardcore, started huge twitter fights, all kinds of shit when i didnt have anything to release. i would hate to see that happen again here. hence the



> Tldr : Quit expecting aosp on this device. And if you ***** out whoever wins for not getting aosp booted, I will personally print out this post, find you and shove it down your throat.


----------



## JRJ442

Didn't CVPCS already get CM7 to boot on the bionic? So why is not possible anytime soon.


----------



## r2doesinc

seriously? you didnt at all read that did you?


----------



## JRJ442

I'm pretty sure I read all of it. Especially the part about you being wrong. Weren't u the one who couldn't get a data connection to work on a Droid X the other day and needed Revs help? If it can't b done with lte so be it. I'm sure Rev or Framework will try their best to get it up and going. Let who ever wins the bionic give it a shot instead of just bashing the device like you've done in the past. Or people who don't agree with you


----------



## r2doesinc

lol. youve got it ALL wrong.not bashing anyone/anything. just explaining something that most people dont understand / dont realize. thought spelling it out like i did would help everyone grasp it a bit better. obviously not though.


----------



## JRJ442

I appreciate you trying to explain. All I'm saying is let whoever wins give it a shot at getting it all to work and let the owners the phone hope for the best instead of saying its probably not going to happen.


----------



## ProTekk

JRJ442 said:


> Didn't CVPCS already get CM7 to boot on the bionic? So why is not possible anytime soon.


Maybe. I'm not sure. Hell, I got Android booting on my HP TouchPad too. Does that mean I win? No. Let the big boys handle the debates and work. Booting != voice/data/RIL. Good day, sir.


----------



## r2doesinc

JRJ442 said:


> I appreciate you trying to explain. All I'm saying is let whoever wins give it a shot at getting it all to work and let the owners the phone hope for the best instead of saying its probably not going to happen.


again, did you not read what i said? i was defending them. telling people not to attack them if they werent able to get cm/miui. your still coming at this 100% the wrong way.

oh, and as to letting them try? of course they will try. i would expect no less from a developer. its how we work.


----------



## Droid-Xer

Good stuff. I'm sure CVPCS could get CM7 booting on my microwave, but that doesn't mean there aren't major bugs in it. LayherDaddy has been working on CM7 for the tbolt for awhile and still has issues. I can already see noobs trolling Rev or framework if they don't have AOSP running on the bionic within a month. I hear ya r2doesinc.


----------



## r2doesinc

Droid-Xer said:


> Good stuff. I'm sure CVPCS could get CM7 booting on my microwave, but that doesn't mean there aren't major bugs in it. LayherDaddy has been working on CM7 for the tbolt for awhile and still has issues. I can already see noobs trolling Rev or framework if they don't have AOSP running on the bionic within a month. I hear ya r2doesinc.


thank you. yes, thats all im trying to avoid. just trying to give a little perspective.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

R2, thanks for the enlightening post on this. Thanks also for not going all explodey when it's taken the wrong way. Both devs are great at what they do, and I'll keep my fingers crossed. Honestly, by the time I can afford a Bionic, somebody probably will have the solution worked out, but I'm on the WAY trailing edge of phone technology with my DX!


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Droid-Xer said:


> Good stuff. I'm sure CVPCS could get CM7 booting on my microwave, but that doesn't mean there aren't major bugs in it. LayherDaddy has been working on CM7 for the tbolt for awhile and still has issues. I can already see noobs trolling Rev or framework if they don't have AOSP running on the bionic within a month. I hear ya r2doesinc.


I would love a CM7 powered microwave!


----------



## r2doesinc

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> I would love a CM7 powered microwave!


id just like one that worked >.<


----------



## dtomlin815

I just hope that whoever wins has a new personal best on angry birds within a week. Even if either of them is able to get anything aosp running on it, lets let them have a new toy as a reward for the outstanding work they've already done, not so we can strap them to it and expect them to crank out roms like an Indonesian nike sweat shop kid


----------



## r2doesinc

minecraft ftw


----------



## eraursls1984

Droid-Xer said:


> LayherDaddy has been working on CM7 for the tbolt for awhile and still has issues. I can already see noobs trolling Rev or framework if they don't have AOSP running on the bionic within a month.


I remember people giving slayher hell because it had bugs a few months after the bolt was released. The last time I tried CM7 on the bolt it still had issues, that was about 2 months ago, I'm not saying the devs aren't good, just that its not so easy on these phones especially the Motorola phones.


----------



## jtpterp

I personally wanted to see syaoran win because I knew AOSP ROMs are a long shot on this thing at this time. I guess my vote goes to Rev now.


----------



## adamthecashew

r2 I have to say that it gives me respect back for you pointing this out. Most people think instant aosp because they appoint a dev a phone. I'm happy that framework says he will do more than just miui. He has my vote. Everyone just doesn't get there will be no aosp till CVPCS the moto god gets hardware working. Then all aosp is a small port away.


----------



## cortezproductns

Framework43 ... everyone deserves to have miui on their device


----------



## Soapinmouth

Framework says he going to try and help build cm7 as well.


----------



## broken

Considering Rev all but took over any active development for CM7 on the DX since cvpcs just kinda...forgot about the GB kernel update, he has my vote.


----------



## Spencer_Moore

I guess I am biased from my old Eris days, but Framework is a great kid and a great developer. I know if he wins he will do great things with the device.


----------



## Fox_Dye

Man im torn. They both do awesome work. Miui is a beast on my dx but if it wasn't for Rev then it wouldn't have the gb kernel. I guess my vote will have to go to Rev as hopefully he will sort out Cm7 so other cm based roms can make their way to the Bionic. Sorry framework but I would be willing to donate a bit of cash to help get them both one.


----------



## jawonder

They are two great Developers i will be willing to donate so they both get one. I will really feel bad if one doesn't get it.


----------



## tfast500

sounds like enough people are willing to donate we need to make it happen! we need someone with honesty and authority to create a paypal so we can start collecting donations


----------



## Sonicmax2k2

Both are superb! A 50/50 split would be insane!


----------



## EricErK

its gonna be real close...


----------



## davidnc

Haven't made my mind up on who to vote for on round 2 yet


----------



## yoyoche

Round 2 voting for the free Droid Bionic dev phone. RevNumbers needs you.  http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?7634-Round-2-Battle-for-the-Bionic-Dev-Giveaway


----------



## warttack

Framework43 brother u got my vote


----------



## Stimmits

And another for Framework43


----------



## Camel

r2doesinc said:


> Remember on the Evo back before shinzul and toast got wimax working? We are kinda in the same position again. Here we are, faced with devices that contain a totally new form of data. One that isn't available in the aosp repos. One that we have no reference code for. One that the code is different for on each lte device.


You are correct that WiMAX on the Evo was hard because it didn't go through the open source RIL abstraction layer. LTE, however, does. This is why the Thunderbolt CM crew was able to get LTE working so quickly - and the same will be true of the Bionic.


----------



## jawonder

Camel said:


> You are correct that WiMAX on the Evo was hard because it didn't go through the open source RIL abstraction layer. LTE, however, does. This is why the Thunderbolt CM crew was able to get LTE working so quickly - and the same will be true of the Bionic.


Yeah but the Thunderbolt Bootloader is unlocked while the Bionic's is locked so the only way to get Roms like CM7 and Miui on the Bionic is by using "2nd int".


----------



## drewski83

voted for framework43! good luck, bro! coming from miui-shooter @ freenode


----------



## Camel

jawonder said:


> Yeah but the Thunderbolt Bootloader is unlocked while the Bionic's is locked so the only way to get Roms like CM7 and Miui on the Bionic is by using "2nd int".


This just means we can't flash a custom kernel. We can still use custom kernel mods and boot a custom /system partition, which is more than enough to build a version of CM that works with LTE.


----------



## ProTekk

"Camel said:


> This just means we can't flash a custom kernel. We can still use custom kernel mods and boot a custom /system partition, which is more than enough to build a version of CM that works with LTE.


The only thing I can say to you and other people in the same mindset is to just wait and see the development and progress. You'll be eating your own words.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Adrynalyne

MIUI can be ported to a Moto rom though. Unlike AOSP.


----------



## G8orDroid

ProTekk said:


> The only thing I can say to you and other people in the same mindset is to just wait and see the development and progress. You'll be eating your own words.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki Forums


Hmmm, No offense, but I'm gonna go with Camel on this one. Pretty sure he knows what he's talking about when it comes to RIL, and phone radios/communications in general.


----------



## jntdroid

so close - what's another Bionic? checkout Swappa or CL and just give one to both!


----------



## Adrynalyne

To show my support for RevNumbers. If he wins, I will post multiple pictures of my manboobs.


----------



## b16

Congrats Framework!


----------



## RevNumbers

congrats Framework!!!! Enjoy your new bionic 

Rev


----------



## nunyazz

Adrynalyne said:


> To show my support for RevNumbers. If he wins, I will post multiple pictures of my manboobs.


More pics? lol


----------



## Adrynalyne

No manboobs pix?

Thats no fun.


----------



## idefiler6

Grats Framework! Well deserved!

Now let's get the fund going to snag Rev a dev phone too!


----------



## ProTekk

Congrats Framework! Cut it close!


----------



## Brian

Wow that was a close one. Didn't think Framework would actually win. Hopefully more people will buy the supporting members package so we can get one to Rev too though.


----------



## yoyoche

What a great race, who would of thought. Congrats Framework, enjoy a great phone. Rev your da man. Rootzwiki your da place.


----------



## Davequinn2

Count me in, I'll contribute to either of them who doesn't win ... let me know


----------



## Framework43

Brian said:


> Wow that was a close one. Didn't think Framework would actually win. Hopefully more people will buy the supporting members package so we can get one to Rev too though.


I purchased one yesterday for who ever was going to be the runner up.  I hope we save up enough for Rev.


----------



## yoyoche

"Framework43 said:


> I purchased one yesterday for who ever was going to be the runner up.  I hope we save up enough for Rev.


+1 here


----------



## davidnc

Getting my vote in anonymously awwww its closed already:sad:


----------



## EricErK

yay framework


----------



## wildstang83

Well that was close. Congrats to Framework!


----------



## skynet11

Are they all this close?


----------



## davidnc

this one was the closest I have seen,,,, congrats going out

to bad couldn't vote tho tapatalk that what messed me up

sent by tapatalk


----------



## skynet11

davidnc said:


> this one was the closest I have seen,,,, congrats going out
> 
> to bad couldn't vote tho tapatalk that what messed me up
> 
> sent by tapatalk


who would you have voted for?


----------



## dB Zac

well these two must both be great dev's judging by the votes!


----------



## Mavrick987

Congrats framework! Enjoy it! Thanks to all the voters too!


----------



## frostincredible

wildstang83 said:


> Well that was close. Congrats to Framework!


Yeah it was. Can't wait to see what comes. 
And hey stang!


----------



## gurnzb

Well are we donating now to hook this up for both?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## wildstang83

frostincredible said:


> Yeah it was. Can't wait to see what comes.
> And hey stang!


Ah ha what's up frost!

Man I tried to put my name up but I guess I didn't win since it was just between these two, lol


----------



## wildstang83

gurnzb said:


> Well are we donating now to hook this up for both?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Yea, gotta buy a rootz supporter package.


----------



## Pandemic187

Grats Framework! But I hope you still give my D2 some love! :angel:


----------



## Camel

ProTekk said:


> The only thing I can say to you and other people in the same mindset is to just wait and see the development and progress. You'll be eating your own words.


What mindset? If a custom kernel is required, then how the hell does the stock ROM do it with the stock kernel?

I haven't seen you pop in to any of the Bionic development channels even once, so I'm not sure where you get off telling me to sit back and wait for the real developers to come tell us which way is up. I don't intend to turn this in to a pissing contents, but suffice it to say I am not making this shit up. It's pretty depressing that one needs to have a special badge next to their name to be taken seriously here, and that everyone with the badge gets special treatment.

Here is the bottom line - unlike the Evo, the Thunderbolt and Bionic use RIL for both radios. Since the changes to support multiple radios already exist in CM7.1, all we need to do is hook up the proprietary baseband/RIL adapter libraries.


----------



## marleyinoc

"G8orDroid said:


> Hmmm, No offense, but I'm gonna go with Camel on this one. Pretty sure he knows what he's talking about ...


Seconded


----------



## marleyinoc

Edit: dp


----------



## BuRNiN_BoNeS

dtomlin815 said:


> I just hope that whoever wins has a new personal best on angry birds within a week. Even if either of them is able to get anything aosp running on it, lets let them have a new toy as a reward for the outstanding work they've already done, not so we can strap them to it and expect them to crank out roms like an Indonesian nike sweat shop kid


Obviously you haven't read the fine print.... that slave labor is a requirement of winning the phone, no more fun for them... kinda a shitty tradeoff... lol jk


----------

